
Sclack: The best CLI client for Slack, because everything is terrible - pavel_lishin
https://github.com/haskellcamargo/sclack
======
netsharc
Extra points for the "Made with [rage emoji]". Can't stand the cheap
sentimentality of "Made with [heart emoji]" (Then again, maybe people who use
that line mean it...).

~~~
WalterGR
I agree.

The rage emoji reminds me of the expression “to use with anger”, which has
come into vogue on HN in the past year or so.

vt. to use for a real task, as opposed to just testing it out.

“Has anyone used this in anger?”

[http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-
of/use-i...](http://onlineslangdictionary.com/meaning-definition-of/use-in-
anger)

~~~
kazinator
I suspect it's a Perl thing (use Perl with anger).

Here is a 1998 Usenet posting in alt.sysadmin.recovery that uses it:

[https://groups.google.com/forum/message/raw?msg=alt.sysadmin...](https://groups.google.com/forum/message/raw?msg=alt.sysadmin.recovery/1g9EAV3CXqU/ND5SR8Zvj-
EJ)

The message ID is: slrn756lf3.9lm.nik@catkin.nothing-going-on.org

Ah, slrn; what I'm using today. :)

However, Philip Wadler (famed FP computer scientist) used this phrase in a
February 1998 article called "Functional Programming: An angry half-dozen":

[http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/course/2003/pllab/print-
files/wadle...](http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/course/2003/pllab/print-
files/wadler.pdf)

The paper says that a postdoc colleague, a dozen years earlier (thus 1986)
asked Wadler about his new bicycle: "have you used it in anger yet?"

Wadler may have introduced this as a meme pertaining to programming languages
or constructs. In any case, if he did actually glean it from someone else's
internet posting about a programming language being used in anger, he's sure
not admitting it in this paper.

~~~
quietbritishjim
> I suspect ["used in anger"] is a Perl thing

It predates usage in the context of Perl, or any other software. Indeed it
probably predates the existence of software :-)

I think it originates in a British military context (i.e. shots fired in anger
rather than in training).

Edit: These answers [1] include a citation from 1798. Sorry if you actually
just meant first use in a software context.

[1] [https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/30939/is-used-
in...](https://english.stackexchange.com/questions/30939/is-used-in-anger-a-
britishism-for-something)

------
omaranto
It seems to be a TUI (textual user interface), not a CLI (command line
interface). If you want a Slack TUI client, there was already
[https://github.com/yuya373/emacs-slack](https://github.com/yuya373/emacs-
slack) (And I think that one can display images, so maybe it's really halfway
between TUI and GUI.)

------
e12e
How does this compare to wee-slack (slack gateway/plugging for the wee-slack
irc client)?

[https://github.com/wee-slack/wee-slack](https://github.com/wee-slack/wee-
slack)

~~~
portal_narlish
didn't they deprecate the gateway last year?

~~~
e12e
Wee-slack is a gateway for weechat; it uses the slack api. But weechat can
function as its own proxy (client/server split between the gui/tui and the
network bits).

So not irc gateway, weechat gateway.

------
Siilwyn
Wonder how this compares to [slack-
term]([https://github.com/erroneousboat/slack-
term/](https://github.com/erroneousboat/slack-term/))...

~~~
stonogo
Well it's maintained, to start with. The slack-term author has the
disconcerting habit of rejecting issues because he doesn't like terminals.

~~~
coenhyde
Wow, you're not wrong. I just went through the closed PR list. Terrible
maintainer. Even closes PR's for typos in the README. Doesn't even give a
reason why he closes.

~~~
stonogo
It's his project, and I'm not the one who is going to judge his
maintainership, but I am glad that there is choice in this class of
application.

------
StavrosK
I like the idea of this, but it crashes for me on startup. I would definitely
use a Slack client like this, but installation with `pip install` would be
much better than having to install from source.

------
1996
Wonderful! I hate slack GUI: kills battery and too slow.

I am eager to try that!

I would love some irc bridge functionality hyperlinking the images, but it may
be too much to ask.

------
jkabrg
What's this poking fun at: "because everything is terrible"?

~~~
Florin_Andrei
The syrupy messages you see on Slack when it starts up.

~~~
sincerely
arent those set by your admin/team?

~~~
daveFNbuck
There are defaults that most people probably don't change.

------
awwaiid
I wish there was one of these that actually reversed the protocol so you can
use username/password. Unless I'm mistaken, token is an opt-in/out feature for
each slack admin.

------
sand500
How hard would it to be to get images to be shown in the CLI? Or is that not
possible with whatever stock terminal software?

~~~
nhumrich
Pretty much impossible. There are some programs that can kind of do some
images, but certainly not gifs

~~~
solidr53
imgcat can do gif in iTerm

~~~
nhumrich
Yes, but only iterm

------
nhumrich
This is awesome. Will most likely be contributing to this

------
nogenerix
Looks awesome, I can't wait to check it out.

